# 2. SfdW 2003 in HH, Do. 24.04 ab 19:00Uhr



## Rabbit (7. April 2003)

Aufruf zum zweiten SfdW in diesem Jahr.

Wann:*Donnerstag, 24.April.2003, ab 19:00 Uhr*

Wo: Im Kaktus
Adresse:
Behringstraße 2 (sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, dann bitte "manuell" auf stadtplandienst.de suchen)
Ecke Friedensallee
22765 Hamburg (Altona)

*Reservierungscode:* Mein Nachname: RICHTERS

So, wie gehabt bitte ich um zahlreiche Teilnahmebekundungen um dann abschätzen zu können wieviel Tische zu reservieren sind.

In diesem Sinne 
Harry

*Teilnehmer*:

Ich 
Thol
Janus
+ Tina
Beppo
Bischi
+ Keksdose 
biker_tom
Kaiowanas bessere Hälfte (Tine) 
Manny
STEF1
kitor (wenn der Arbeitgeber mitspielt  )


----------



## Thol (7. April 2003)

...número dos   
Wenn bis dahin arbeitstechnisch nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.
 
Gruss aus LG
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (7. April 2003)

Da muss man sich einfach anschliessen...


----------



## Beppo (7. April 2003)

...jepp...

Beppo


----------



## biker_tom (8. April 2003)

Moin,

werde wohl auch erscheinen, sofern es mein Arbeitgeber es mir nicht durch zuviel arbeit vermiest!!!

Obwohl, das SfdW hat ja nicht wirklich was bewirkt, oder?


Freu mich schon drauf, und ich hoffe, das ich dann im Juni auch wieder in der lage bin mal ne Runde mitzufahren, vorher geht nicht, da jedes WE ausgebucht ist, Freizeitstreß!!!!


----------



## Kaiowana (9. April 2003)

Mahlzeit werte Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreiter,
tja, nu' isses wieder soweit.

Vom Bikervolk wird verlangt, öffentlich Stellung für den Weltfrieden zu beziehen. 
Da der Weltfrieden immer wichtiger wird, sind Tine (einer muß ja fahren  ) und ich wieder mit von der Partie.  

Bis dahin
Viele Grüße und  
Kaiowana


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. April 2003)

Moin Rabbit,

die Teilnehmerliste müsste mal wieder aktualisiert werden...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Manny__ (19. April 2003)

Hallo Rabbit, 

Bin seit kurzen auch Community Mitglied und werde versuchen auch dabei zuseien. 

Da ich noch neu hier bin ,ist  es doch die Gelegenheit neue Gesichter kennenzulernen
  Also man sieht sich.

Bis dann Manny


----------



## Rabbit (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manny _
> *Bin seit kurzen auch Community Mitglied und werde versuchen auch dabei zuseien.*


YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## STEF1 (22. April 2003)

Bin auch wieder dabei...Steffi


----------



## Kaiowana (22. April 2003)

Hallo auch,
wie ich heute im Büro feststellen mußte, kann ich leider doch nicht am SfdW teilnehmen. Es liegt nicht daran, dass mir der Weltfrieden egal ist, sondern vielmehr daran, dass mein Arbeitgeber der Meinung ist, ich solle doch ein paar Bankangestellten in Oldenburg ein bißchen was über unsere Software erzählen. Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass der Weltfrieden wichtiger ist, aber leider kann ich meinen Arbeitgeber nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wird Tine aber aus unserer Sicht alles für den Weltfrieden geben und dabei sein.

Bis dahin und viel Spaß dabei
Viele Grüße
Kaiowana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (22. April 2003)

Ich komme zu zweit


----------



## Rabbit (22. April 2003)

Tja Kai, so ist das eben mit den Verpflichtungen. Du mußt arbeiten und deine bessere Hälfte haut die Kohle gleich wieder auf den Kopf 

Tisch für 10 Personen habe ich gerade reserviert. Auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt's nicht drauf an.

@Bischi: Sorgt doch bitte durch zeitiges erscheinen dafür, daß der Tisch dann auch rechtzeitig vorbereitet ist! 

Bis Do.,
Harry


----------



## Kaiowana (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Tja Kai, so ist das eben mit den Verpflichtungen. Du mußt arbeiten und deine bessere Hälfte haut die Kohle gleich wieder auf den Kopf
> Bis Do.,
> Harry *



Tja, manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen die anderen  
@Harry Kannst Du die CD's dann bitte Tine in die Hand drücken?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. April 2003)

Hi Rabbit,

ich komme dann doch mit meiner Freundin Tina... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## kitor (23. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gern kommen?
muss aber leider auch den Arbeitsvorbehalt erwähnen....
aber sollte schon klappen..


viele Grüße


----------



## Buddy (23. April 2003)

Hi all,

ich werde ma versuchen, ob ich es auch einrichten kann, wobei ich dann wohl mit meinen 22 Jahren das "Küken" sein werde  

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (23. April 2003)

Es war ja gerade Ostern......

Kannst ja mal die Bedürfnise deiner Generation erzählen......


----------



## Rabbit (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker_tom _
> *Kannst ja mal die Bedürfnise deiner Generation erzählen...... *


... bestimmt keine Geschichten über Melkmaschinen


----------



## biker_tom (24. April 2003)

Nene erzähl nix über melkmaschninen.


ich werde es wohl nicht ganz pünklich schaffen, schätztungsweise spätestens um 19:30 anwesend!


----------



## gage_ (24. April 2003)

Bin da, aber auch einen Tick spaeter ... bis dann,

  Gregor.


----------



## Bischi (24. April 2003)

Bis nachher...    vielleicht auch 2 Ticks später


----------



## kitor (25. April 2003)

hallo Leute,

war es nett?

Shit man, war bis neune im Büro und dann nur noch in´s Bett...
Hätte große Lust gehabt.

viele grüße


----------



## gage_ (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kitor _
> *war es nett?*



Na und wie 

Und trotz "Cocktail-Frohstunde" bin ich schon wieder ganz fit


----------



## Buddy (25. April 2003)

Hab es leider auch net geschafft, war gestern total erledigt... 

Habt ihr denn schön einen für mich mitgetrunken ?  

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Habt ihr denn schön einen für mich mitgetrunken ? *



Abba sischa dat!

 


Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Habt ihr denn schön einen für mich mitgetrunken ?
> *


Einen? Hatte ich es denn versäumt zu erwähnen, daß es in der Zeit von 17:30 - 20:30 Uhr die von gageC bereits erwähnte "Cocktail-Frohstunde", neudeutsch auch Happy-Hour genannt, im Kaktus gibt?
So habe ich gleich bei meinem Eintreffen um 18:55h einen Pina Colada gerodert um noch rechtzeitig vor 20:30h einen Tequilla Sunrise nachzulegen 

Gefasste Beschlüsse auf dem SfdW: 

gageC veranstaltet in dieser Saison endlich sein schön länger aufgedrängtes Technikseminar
Im Gegenzug dazu bzw. Ergänzend veranstaltet Mira ein Fitnessseminar unter dem Motto "Wo finde ich meinen Quadrizep"
Am kommenden Wochenende wir gefahren, egal wo und wie
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ...Am kommenden Wochenende wir gefahren, egal wo und wie...*


Habt ihr euch das auch wirklich gründlich überlegt??? --->Klick<---


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Sooo...   für alle, die noch Bilder wollen  

Janus & gageC


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Tracer + Doris


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Tine, Harry & Olaf


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

ach aj...  Beppo war ja auch noch da


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Doris & Steffi


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Keksdose & meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Bischi (25. April 2003)

Mira & nochmal Tracer


----------

